# SMF February Challenge - Spin Swirl



## Sonya-m (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to February's soap challenge! I'm going to outline some basic  rules to start, with the hopes that everyone who reads this sees this  first and foremost. 

 1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the  sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.
 
2. I will start a list with the number of participants signed up once  voting begins. You must fill in your SMF name beside a number once you  vote (just copy and paste the list adding your name once you vote). This  helps us to be fair in the voting process and  ensure voting fraud or mistakes aren't made (we, the challenge mods,  are trying to find ways to ensure this is a fair voting process).

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

 4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread  closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try,  and you like the second better, you can change it up until the  deadline. 


A spin swirl is produced by spinning the mould filled with soap after it has been poured. In order to see the results of your spin you will need to slice your bars horizontally to reveal the pattern/swirl within.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate  (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel  happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your  challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the  technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread  before the closing date. The thread will open on 15/02/16 (Please follow  the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 22/02/16 the winning entry will be chosen using  survey monkey and the winner announced on 29/02/16. There is no prize  attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to  upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible  for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your  entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to  the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to  amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be  included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the  right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting. 

Challenge Specific Rules
· Although I believe you will get the best results by using a slab mould - you can use any mould you wish. If you don't have a slab mould you can get creative with cardboard boxes, drinks cartons etc.
· You may fill the mould in any way you wish.
· Your entry may be designed in any way you wish but you must use at least two colours - there is no upper limit on colours.
· Your entry photo/video MUST be a picture of at least one bar cut horizontally through the middle so that you show two bars - a mirror image of each other.

Challenge tips
· I recommend making a double sized batch if you intend to cut all your bars in half - so that you still have usable sized bars. 
· Keeping your soap batter fluid helps so use a slow moving recipe and a FO/EO you know behaves.
· You don't want your batter to be too fluid - this will result in muddy colours when you come to swirl. There's definitely a fine line of too thin and too thick for this challenge.

So here's the video - this video isn't at the quality I would like but I had multiple fails when trying to make this tutorial so I rushed this one to make sure I captured it! My first attempt went well apart from finding my phone hadn't recorded anything, 2nd attempt resulted in soap on a stick, attempts 3 & 4 also didn't record (and I dropped my phone in the soap on attempt 4!).

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXX7cZQGVg0&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Here are some pictures of the final soap (notice how they're all mirror images of each other) and also some of the other batches:


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 31, 2016)

Sign up here:

1.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)


----------



## Misschief (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 31, 2016)

Please Sign me Up 


    Todd


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)


----------



## Misschief (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, that was interesting. First attempt in the mold. Note to self - beer promotes trace, do not use beer if you don't want accelerated trace.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!)


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)


----------



## amd (Jan 31, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 1, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap  (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 1, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Feb 1, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)


----------



## JuneP (Feb 1, 2016)

Sonya, where can I get the divider you are using? Did you make the wood mold or purchase it. It looks like it made 9 bar which is plenty for me. I'm going to sign up and hope I can get that liner or something similar. 
I welcome all suggestions and sources. Thanks!

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 1, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Sonya, where can I get the divider you are using? Did you make the wood mold or purchase it. It looks like it made 9 bar which is plenty for me. I'm going to sign up and hope I can get that liner or something similar.
> I welcome all suggestions and sources. Thanks!



My 9 bar came from Heritage Workshop on etsy - but they do not have one listed at the moment. Maybe you can contact them and see if they have one.  

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WorkshopHeritage

Brambleberry has a similar one.  I thought Heritage was the supplier for BB but this one looks different.

https://www.brambleberry.com/9-Bar-Unfinished-Birchwood-Mold-P5169.aspx

The price is similar, but mine included the silicone liner you have to by the other one seperately.

https://www.brambleberry.com/Silicone-Liner-for-9-Bar-Mold-P5812.aspx


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 1, 2016)

I have the BB one and love it.  Get the optional liner if you get that one. I tried to save a little money but kept poking holes in my freezer paper when I put in the dividers.  The lid doesn't fit on securely with the optional silicon liner, it still works.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 1, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Sonya, where can I get the divider you are using? Did you make the wood mold or purchase it. It looks like it made 9 bar which is plenty for me. I'm going to sign up and hope I can get that liner or something similar.
> 
> I welcome all suggestions and sources. Thanks!




I don't actually use a divider. It is a 9 bar slab (18 when I do this technique though as I make a double batch so I can cut them all in half). I manually cut them to size using a ruler and a knife.


----------



## mintle (Feb 1, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 1, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my  way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 2, 2016)

Snow day today!  And my soaping buddy let me borrow some lye until my shipment comes in, so oils are cooling for attempt #1! Woot! Snow day = soap day!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah the joys of working remotely... there's almost 2 feet outside (and still snowing) but no snow day for me. I'm actually rather surprised the school is closed today. They never close for snow. They've only closed once in the last 6 years when it was -20F in the morning, and they couldn't get the buildings warm enough.... plus the fear of little kids getting frostbite while waiting for a bus.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 2, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Ah the joys of working remotely... there's almost 2 feet outside (and still snowing) but no snow day for me. I'm actually rather surprised the school is closed today. They never close for snow. They've only closed once in the last 6 years when it was -20F in the morning, and they couldn't get the buildings warm enough.... plus the fear of little kids getting frostbite while waiting for a bus.


 
Really?  When we lived in Maryland/Virginia school was closed before a single flake of snow was even spotted!! Naturally there were a few times when both the weather forecasters and school officials were very embarrassed by their decisions!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 2, 2016)

Quick question about the spin swirl challenge...are we required to pour the soap in "circles", or can we try something different?


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 2, 2016)

We're not getting all that much snow but the wind speeds are creating a ground blizzard. 

I'm staying at my parents' because they're on vacation and I'm pet sitting, so I don't have all my colorants/fragrances with me, otherwise I would probably do another one today! I'm happy to report the first one went smoothly and was really fun to do!  I was actually super nervous for some reason lol. My hands were shaking when I was pouring!

ETA: also, my parents have a MUCH nicer and larger kitchen than I do, and boy that really makes a difference!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 2, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Quick question about the spin swirl challenge...are we required to pour the soap in "circles", or can we try something different?




Nope you can pour however you like but you MUST spin after pouring.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Nope you can pour however you like but you MUST spin after pouring.



Gotcha, thanks. I can't wait to see how this comes out. I dug up my old slab mold that I made when I first started soaping and lined it with freezer paper. I couldn't believe I still had any of that hanging around, it's been so long since I used it, and I've decided on my colors. Just have to run to Costco for some olive oil, and I'll be spinning later today! Wish me luck.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 2, 2016)

Actually I found a 9 bar on his site; but it has to be custom made and I'm not sure I will get it in time. I have a small, square, soft silicone baking pan with a wire metal outside holder, so I think I'll use that for this challenge. I'll just have to measure it and figure out how much oil I need for that. I will order his and maybe it will come fairly quickly. Thanks for your input.



kchaystack said:


> My 9 bar came from Heritage Workshop on etsy - but they do not have one listed at the moment. Maybe you can contact them and see if they have one.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WorkshopHeritage
> 
> ...


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 2, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Actually I found a 9 bar on his site; but it has to be custom made and I'm not sure I will get it in time. I have a small, square, soft silicone baking pan with a wire metal outside holder, so I think I'll use that for this challenge. I'll just have to measure it and figure out how much oil I need for that. I will order his and maybe it will come fairly quickly. Thanks for your input.



It is a great mold, and I think you will he happy with it.  I know I am.  It is so well made, I just love it.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2016)

It's snowing here too, so I did a 1 lb test batch. I think it went pretty well. Can't wait to see the inside.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to sign up but can't copy and paste from my phone. Will someone add me please? 

Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 2, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 2, 2016)

KCHaystackbeat me to it, posted the same second as me!:mrgreen: 
Deleted my text.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 2, 2016)

I need advice on which mold to use for the challenge.  I've got a 1lb square silicone mold like the first pic but also have a larger silicone brownie pan.  The depth of the 1lb mold is more ideal for cutting horizontally but I'm worried there isn't enough surface area to get good spin.  Which one would you choose?  Has anyone attempted a spin with the smaller size?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> I need advice on which mold to use for the challenge.  I've got a 1lb square silicone mold like the first pic but also have a larger silicone brownie pan.  The depth of the 1lb mold is more ideal for cutting horizontally but I'm worried there isn't enough surface area to get good spin.  Which one would you choose?  Has anyone attempted a spin with the smaller size?



I used the smaller size in my test batch. I just poured into two corners and it worked fine. Of course, I am saying this without yet knowing what the inside looks like. If you want me to, I can let you know tomorrow after I cut it.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I used the smaller size in my test batch. I just poured into two corners and it worked fine. Of course, I am saying this without yet knowing what the inside looks like. If you want me to, I can let you know tomorrow after I cut it.



Please keep me posted on how it turns out dibbles.  No pics required if it ends up being a keeper . . . I just want to know if you got enough movement to consider the spin a success.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 2, 2016)

When  I went back to her page, I couldn't find the 9 bar mold again, so I wrote her and she said she will have one next week. So I wrote her again and said I want it as a kit with all the features of the 18 bar one, I just hope it comes in time for me to have a entry, otherwise I'll have to figure another way to do this!
Thanks again for recommending it!



kchaystack said:


> It is a great mold, and I think you will he happy with it.  I know I am.  It is so well made, I just love it.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 2, 2016)

This was done in a 4" x 4" x 4" cardboard box lined with freezer paper. I'm so not happy with it but it does (sort of) look like rock. It was nothing like the vision in my head. And, obviously, not my entry.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm actually digging those colours Misschief, I like the way it looks like a really pretty stone


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Please keep me posted on how it turns out dibbles.  No pics required if it ends up being a keeper . . . I just want to know if you got enough movement to consider the spin a success.



I'm going to go ahead and post a picture because I really hope I can do something better. My batter was a good consistency I think. Should I have spun it more?


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 3, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I'm going to go ahead and post a picture because I really hope I can do something better. My batter was a good consistency I think. Should I have spun it more?



Yeah that looks to me like there was not a lot of movement in the spin.  

When I did this for the Great Cakes challenge months ago, I found you really have to spin for a while to get movement all the way thru the batter.  And it really helps to make the jerky movements like Sonya demonstrated in the video.  Inertia is your friend with this technique.

But that aside, it is a very nice looking bar of soap!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for adding me to the list kchaystack  I found from the great cakes challenge that the batter needs to be fairly fluid in order to get maximum swirling from the spin, but not so fluid that you end up with colour mixing. You need to put some serious effort into the swirling though and the jerky movements seem to have a good effect. I used a lazy Susan and you get a sort of slightly feathered effect that way as you can see on my great cakes entry.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

Very pretty Saponista! I think my batter was fluid enough. I think I need to put more muscle into it. It was swirlier on the top, and the colors were starting to blend around the edges so I stopped. I did a small batch because I knew I wouldn't nail it the first time out.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, mine was a fail. There's a reason why I don't do fancy soaps. I suck at them. I'm not really comfortable with how much color to use, so when I mixed mine today, with what I thought was enough, they came out kind of paleish, so I scrambled to add more, then had to mix more, then things started getting really thick, so halfway through the pour, it was more of a glop than a pour. When I tried to spin, I had to laugh. It was like trying to spin mashed potatoes. :Kitten Love: So I gave it a twirl with my spatula to kind of mix the colors, and now it's in the oven CPOPing. So hopefully it's not too fugly, but it sure isn't a spin swirl. Another case of "they make it look so easy."

Saponista, I just saw your entry...OMG. That's what I was hoping for with mine, but not even close! Not even in the neighborhood. LOL Beautiful work. :clap:

And Dibbles, I just saw yours too, beautiful! Why do I find this so hard? You did a really nice job. 

Misschief, you'll be very happy with yours, once you see mine. :crazy:


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 3, 2016)

Yep, definitely need the jerky, quick movements and I find going in both directions helps

I was trying to achieve my Great Cakes entry but it didn't happen 

This was my GC entry after pouring, after spinning and the cut


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 3, 2016)

Great colors, dibbles!


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2016)

The bottom also spins less than the top. It can look almost slightly blurred all over the top and you think you ruined it, but cut 1/4 inch off the top and the colors are crisp and spun. The bottom will have quite a bit less movement than the top though.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 3, 2016)

I already know mine is not going to look anything like the two GC examples.
But I have a plan and I'm going to go for it any how. Otherwise I'll never learn. 

Got "gun shy" with my SB on my "let's have a try" batch, soaped too cold and got false trace. Came out of emulsion.
Ended up in the crock pot. Still made soap but not what I had planned. I'll make my attempt at this Thursday and see if I can get something to look like swirled colors. Might only achieve rustic...


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2016)

I made my spin swirl but it is a single thickness soap and I just don't have the heart to cut it in half for the butterfly. I am happy as a clam with it as I was trying for a galaxy look and got pretty close. I sliced a very thin layer off the top but it broke because my knife slipped. It's hard to capture the variations in black and grays. I don't think I can do better than this so will just post this and not enter.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

It's lovely, Newbie.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 3, 2016)

dibbles - I'm actually encouraged by your 'failure' in the 1lb mold.  The color combo was really nice if you just had a little more oomph in the spin.  I may give it a shot with my 1lb mold once I decide on color & fragrance.  I'm sure it won't be my only attempt because I'm curious if a larger surface area with the 8x8 brownie pan will produce more movement.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> dibbles - I'm actually encouraged by your 'failure' in the 1lb mold.  The color combo was really nice if you just had a little more oomph in the spin.  I may give it a shot with my 1lb mold once I decide on color & fragrance.  I'm sure it won't be my only attempt because I'm curious if a larger surface area with the 8x8 brownie pan will produce more movement.



I think the larger would probably move better. If you try the 1 lb mold, let me know how it goes. My slab mold is pretty big, and I won't be doing too many tries in that. I might try to find a box to use, but I'm pretty hopeless with freezer paper. Maybe I should give Newbie's suggestion of using a loaf mold a spin!


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 3, 2016)

I had made these earlier in the month, while reading about spin swirls I realized I didn't cut them to show the swirls. They are tiny little bars and now I want to cut them all open! I think I will.


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2016)

I have also used a smallish box, maybe 5x5 with high sides. I did line it with freezer paper but you could also use a plastic bag for the liner. Then I stuck a dowel in one corner and used it as the anchor around which I spun the box, kind of like you would use your arm and a hula hoop. Boy could you get it spinning!! Different than the jerky movements in a regular spin swirl because the centrifugal force pulls the soap to the opposite corner and when you stop it slides back into place. 

This is a piece off the side of one I did like that.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I have also used a smallish box, maybe 5x5 with high sides. I did line it with freezer paper but you could also use a plastic bag for the liner. Then I stuck a dowel in one corner and used it as the anchor around which I spun the box, kind of like you would use your arm and a hula hoop. Boy could you get it spinning!! Different than the jerky movements in a regular spin swirl because the centrifugal force pulls the soap to the opposite corner and when you stop it slides back into place.
> 
> This is a piece off the side of one I did like that.




Oooh that is pretty!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I have also used a smallish box, maybe 5x5 with high sides. I did line it with freezer paper but you could also use a plastic bag for the liner. Then I stuck a dowel in one corner and used it as the anchor around which I spun the box, kind of like you would use your arm and a hula hoop. Boy could you get it spinning!! Different than the jerky movements in a regular spin swirl because the centrifugal force pulls the soap to the opposite corner and when you stop it slides back into place.
> 
> This is a piece off the side of one I did like that.




Oooh that is pretty!!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Feb 4, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my  way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)


----------



## songwind (Feb 4, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I made my spin swirl but it is a single thickness soap and I just don't have the heart to cut it in half for the butterfly. I am happy as a clam with it as I was trying for a galaxy look and got pretty close. I sliced a very thin layer off the top but it broke because my knife slipped. It's hard to capture the variations in black and grays. I don't think I can do better than this so will just post this and not enter.




Hi newby 
How did you get the speckles through your soap? 
I used salt in the batter to create some stars but I can't get the wispy bits you have. Or the larger dots.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> I made my spin swirl but it is a single thickness soap and I just don't have the heart to cut it in half for the butterfly. I am happy as a clam with it as I was trying for a galaxy look and got pretty close. I sliced a very thin layer off the top but it broke because my knife slipped. It's hard to capture the variations in black and grays. I don't think I can do better than this so will just post this and not enter.




Epic soap! :clap:


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 4, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my  way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2016)

PJ- i grated up some older soap into various sized pieces, but pretty small, and added different amounts of it to a few of the different color batters. Not all the batter had grated soap in it. I had some larger chunks, smaller than pea- maybe lentil sized? that I picked up with a tweezers, dipped into white batter and placed at various levels in the soap while I was pouring. I was hoping those would look like comets when the batter stretched out from spinning. It doesn't really look like they did but I did like the effect the few bigger chunks gave. The wispy bits I think are just from smaller pours of soap that got stretched out in the spin. I didn't do a specific pour, like a faux funnel. I just poured each color in a sweep and sometime around 3/4 of the mold- very random and unplanned except the center white, which started out as a spot of uncolored batter. I skewered it around in a circle to get a little of the dark colors into it and the things spread out like crazy during the spin.

Thanks for the compliments. We finally had some sun today so I took a picture with the sun on it which shows the gray sparkle better. I love the gray sparkly color sooooooo much!


----------



## Judiraz (Feb 4, 2016)

Newbie, I love the galaxy. Very creative.

I was worried about how much I was going to waste while practicing this technique (have never tried it before) so I got some foam board and made an "in between" slab mold. This one holds about 1.6# of oils.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 5, 2016)

So here is my fail. Way too thick to swirl. I think it might have been pretty if it did. Ah well, I'm thinking that I'll shred it and use it in some plain soap. You can see the top of the slab, and in the next pic, I did try splitting a bar to see if it might be pretty inside...nope. No pretty butterflies, or faces or animals...just blobs. At least is smells really good, Spa Tonic from WSP, my best friend's favorite. Her birthday's coming up, so maybe this will be for her when I remake it.


----------



## amd (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh! Nav9 that's lovely! Its a flower.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> So here is my fail. Way too thick to swirl. I think it might have been pretty if it did. Ah well, I'm thinking that I'll shred it and use it in some plain soap. You can see the top of the slab, and in the next pic, I did try splitting a bar to see if it might be pretty inside...nope. No pretty butterflies, or faces or animals...just blobs. At least is smells really good, Spa Tonic from WSP, my best friend's favorite. Her birthday's coming up, so maybe this will be for her when I remake it.



Navigator, I think it is pretty as is - I really do. I'd be happy to get that soap for my birthday.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 5, 2016)

amd said:


> Oh! Nav9 that's lovely! Its a flower.



Well thank you! I'm not so sure that I see a flower, but it's very kind of you.



dibbles said:


> Navigator, I think it is pretty as is - I really do. I'd be happy to get that soap for my birthday.



It's not horrible, it's just very far from what I had planned. I think she'll be happy with it when I'm done.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 5, 2016)

Navigator, I see a rose on top and the colours are really lovely. Dibbles is right, it would make a beautiful birthday present, just as it is


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 6, 2016)

Someone posted in another thread about cutting bars for this challenge horizontally to get the mirror image bars.  I did a small batch since I didn't want to waste stuff in case my first try was a fail - I poured a single layer into a small slab and didn't cut the bars in half at all.  Is that ok?  The swirls are all visible - I had some pretty serious ash that wouldn't all wash off so I planed a thin layer off the top.  Just didn't know if the mirrors is what we are wanting here.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

My second attempt is in the mold. I'll see how it turns out in the morning.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 6, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> Someone posted in another thread about cutting bars for this challenge horizontally to get the mirror image bars.  I did a small batch since I didn't want to waste stuff in case my first try was a fail - I poured a single layer into a small slab and didn't cut the bars in half at all.  Is that ok?  The swirls are all visible - I had some pretty serious ash that wouldn't all wash off so I planed a thin layer off the top.  Just didn't know if the mirrors is what we are wanting here.




Yeah the mirror image is a challenge requirement, you don't have to cut all your bars but your entry must be of a bar cut horizontally


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 6, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Yeah the mirror image is a challenge requirement, you don't have to cut all your bars but your entry must be of a bar cut horizontally



Oh yep there it is plain as day in the original post. I do not remember reading that the first time around, and now I've somehow become that person that I'm always rolling my eyes at for lack of reading comprehension skills.  Sorry!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

My second attempt is out of the mold and looking like it might just be a contender. The colour is pretty, it definitely has "movement", and it's thick enough to cut in half horizontally. I'm a little nervous about cutting it, though, anxious about how it will look. I think I'll wait a bit. Until I've had my coffee.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all

      Made my first attempt last night which was a total fail my soap came to a heavy trace to quickly to get to swirl it at all I was able to recover the loaf with a simple swirl done with a spoon. I will post some pics later today.

  Todd


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

Could I be rude and ask what kind of recipe people are using? I found that my "slow to trace" recipes were anything but. Even with my second attempt, by the time I was halfway through pouring (and I used a 4" x 4" mold), it was already thickening up so much that I was plopping rather than pouring. I brought it to emulsion with just one or two pulses of the stick blender and stopped.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 6, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Could I be rude and ask what kind of recipe people are using? I found that my "slow to trace" recipes were anything but. Even with my second attempt, by the time I was halfway through pouring (and I used a 4" x 4" mold), it was already thickening up so much that I was plopping rather than pouring. I brought it to emulsion with just one or two pulses of the stick blender and stopped.



Misschief, the recipe I used was 40% lard, 40% OO, 15% CO, and 5% castor - it stayed fluid for a long time, doing 5 colors.  I find often that it's the temperature that matters most for me, not the oil percentages. I mixed everything up when the lye  solution was at room temp (about 75F) and the oils were about 95F.  I stopped at emulsion then hand-mixed my micas in (pre-blended with a bit of water), then mixed in my FO right before pouring.  

It worked like a charm, but that was just my only attempt so far.  I'm planning on doing another tomorrow with the same recipe but different colors/FO.


----------



## newbie (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't forget how long low water batter stays fluid! Well, as long as your use the right FO, it will stay fluid for up to a couple hours.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

newbie said:


> Don't forget how long low water batter stays fluid! Well, as long as your use the right FO, it will stay fluid for up to a couple hours.



Low water? Hmmm...

My recipe was 30% OO, 30% CO, 20% Palm, 15% RBO, and 5% castor with 5% SF and water as 38% of oil weight or 2.667:1 water:lye. There's no way I could have let it sit for a couple of hours.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 6, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Low water? Hmmm...
> 
> My recipe was 30% OO, 30% CO, 20% Palm, 15% RBO, and 5% castor with 5% SF and water as 38% of oil weight or 2.667:1 water:lye. There's no way I could have let it sit for a couple of hours.



I can't comment on your recipe since I don't use palm oil and never have, but yes low water with the right FO would probably ly work great for this. When I used low water (1.4:1 water:lye) it was fluid for well over an hour. I took a shower, ate a sandwich, etc waiting for that puppy to trace!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 6, 2016)

If you use low water, feel free to post your fo choice (before soaping ), and let us tell you if we have used it, and whether or not it performs well, in low water.

We are all here to help!

Afterthought,  what fo did you use?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

My fave right now is patchouli. Almost everything I make at the moment has patchouli in it. I didn't use it in my first attempt, though. I was going to use cedarwood but forgot it when the batter went to thick trace so quickly.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 6, 2016)

Misschief said:


> My fave right now is patchouli. Almost everything I make at the moment has patchouli in it. I didn't use it in my first attempt, though. I was going to use cedarwood but forgot it when the batter went to thick trace so quickly.



So, do you...or have you been...using only eos? That helps when troubleshooting. 

Love patch btw! Was so nervous about the hippy dippy (no offense to hippies or dippies) smell i remember back in the day, got me a patch eo, in love!!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm waiting to see if I can get some lye before signing up. This challenge looks like fun based on the cool soaps so far


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> So, do you...or have you been...using only eos? That helps when troubleshooting.
> 
> Love patch btw! Was so nervous about the hippy dippy (no offense to hippies or dippies) smell i remember back in the day, got me a patch eo, in love!!!



Ever, only eo


----------



## amd (Feb 6, 2016)

I made my first attempt. I'm calling it a keeper! It was probably more fluid than it should have been when I poured so it swirled quite easily. I'm really happy with the bars.


----------



## newbie (Feb 6, 2016)

Patch EO works well in low water. Are you going to be blending it with anything? The difference in time between high and low water batter is really astonishing. Low water with the right fragrance will definitely stay fluid for over an hour, assuming you don't over-SB, which applies always.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2016)

newbie said:


> Patch EO works well in low water. Are you going to be blending it with anything? The difference in time between high and low water batter is really astonishing. Low water with the right fragrance will definitely stay fluid for over an hour, assuming you don't over-SB, which applies always.



Third attempt is resting in a warmed (turned off) oven. This went better.... except for the part with the titanium dioxide added. You're right about the difference between high and low water being astonishing. I mixed my TD with water and added it to the batter. In a heartbeat, it went from fluid to plop so I abandoned it. The rest stayed fluid long enough to do what I wanted and for the swirl. I think I'll be happy with it. Tomorrow will be the test. 

I like the patchouli on its own. I've blended it with other things in the past but, I have to say, I'm just in love with patch all on its own. It doesn't even bring back memories (I was a teenager in the late 60's, early 70's, at the height of patch's popularity).


----------



## traderbren (Feb 7, 2016)

My first attempt was done this morning. I attempted to use my loaf mold with a divider to keep it square and only a 1 lb batch. Sounded great, but dagnabbit my flippin' divider fell during pouring. I gave up, took it out, finished pouring and spun it right round baby lots of times. I plan to cut my horizontal cut from the side that didn't fall, and hope for the best. I'm also on the lookout for another mold really quick for another attempt.


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 7, 2016)

First attempt is done. Not to sure yet if it is entry worthy. Depends how the next try goes I guess


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 7, 2016)

Misschief said:


> This went better.... except for the part with the titanium dioxide added. You're right about the difference between high and low water being astonishing. I mixed my TD with water and added it to the batter. In a heartbeat, it went from fluid to plop so I abandoned it.



That's really interesting - I used some TD in part of my low water in the hi/low challenge, and I didn't experience that.  Has that happened to anybody else with low water?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 7, 2016)

My third attempt is out of the mold now and I'm happy with it. Here's attempt #2:


----------



## Judiraz (Feb 7, 2016)

OK, now I know why I don't like slab molds....I can't cut straight!!!

I like the colors and swirls, but every bar is wonky. I think I an definitely a candidate for slab dividers.


----------



## newbie (Feb 7, 2016)

Re: TD in low water, I think it would depend on how much water you used to mix up your TD. If you were a little heavy handed on the water, or added your TD/water mix to just a small amount of batter, it could make your batter thicken quickly. It would also be more likely to thicken your batter the closer to trace you are. If at trace and you add a decent amount of water-glop!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 7, 2016)

newbie said:


> Re: TD in low water, I think it would depend on how much water you used to mix up your TD. If you were a little heavy handed on the water, or added your TD/water mix to just a small amount of batter, it could make your batter thicken quickly. It would also be more likely to thicken your batter the closer to trace you are. If at trace and you add a decent amount of water-glop!



Yup, that's pretty much what happened. I didn't add much, either. Lesson learned.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 7, 2016)

I find cutting slab moulds a nightmare too. I end up with loads of wonky weird sized soaps.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 7, 2016)

Another attempt is in the mold. I tend to be a pretty messy soaper under the best of circumstances. I think my batter was a little to thin, and I wanted to get a lot of movement, so I had soap batter all over the place. Good times!! :mrgreen: Seriously, it was fun! However, I'm not expecting to find anything exciting when I cut.


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 8, 2016)

Had big dreams on this soap, started out with primary colors on the bottom and wanted to slowly transition to secondary colors on top. That part worked, red yellow blue on the bottom and more of orange green and purple on top. I did it by mixing the primary colors but I doubt very much the inside is smooth. I am going to keep trying it until I get it down. I think it could look great if I get it down.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 8, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Had big dreams on this soap, started out with primary colors on the bottom and wanted to slowly transition to secondary colors on top. That part worked, red yellow blue on the bottom and more of orange green and purple on top. I did it by mixing the primary colors but I doubt very much the inside is smooth. I am going to keep trying it until I get it down. I think it could look great if I get it down.


You might be surprised after its cut. I like the purple, orange & green!!


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 8, 2016)

BusyHands said:


> You might be surprised after its cut. I like the purple, orange & green!!



Thanks, I hope so. But it got pretty crazy while pouring. I think next time I will lighten it up a bit. I have it envisioned how it should look if it works!  if not this time, I'll try again.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll post a pic of my first one. I misread the challenge and didn't realize we needed a mirror image, so I only poured a small batch in one layer. 

I like how it turned out though! I did a second batch yesterday that I'm very happy with and I might do a third just because this is a really fun technique. Here's a couple of bars from try #1. Scented with Nurture Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 8, 2016)

Very Fitting & Lovely!


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 8, 2016)

That's very pretty! I doubt my swirls are well defined like yours. Mine is too thick! I don't have a clue on how I'm going to cut it. I like your colors a lot. Goes well with the scent, one of my favorites.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 8, 2016)

I attemted a spin for the challenge.
All I got was mud... :sick:

My fault. I was expecting it to set up, but it took a while, and when I thought it was sturdy enough, I started the spin.
And mud here we go.

Will  unmold and cut to show the mess. But it will take a while, it was with olive  and lard and tiny bit coconut. I  covered it so it will gel, at least that will enhance the colors some. 

Wonder how it will look on the inside when it was this ugly on the outside. Not expecting any awesome looking mirror image on this one..:?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 8, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I attemted a spin for the challenge.
> All I got was mud... :sick:
> 
> My fault. I was expecting it to set up, but it took a while, and when I thought it was sturdy enough, I started the spin.
> ...



You might just be surprised.


----------



## Muskette (Feb 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> Don't forget how long low water batter stays fluid! Well, as long as your use the right FO, it will stay fluid for up to a couple hours.



Are you saying that low water would be better than high water for this technique? I'm so interested in this, because everything I've ever read said that if you want more fluid batter for swirling, use more water. Personally, I like to use 35% lye concentration and my batter always thickens up very quickly, despite using all the "tricks" to keep it fluid, such as soaping cool, using a whisk, etc.  I realize it could be my recipes or fragrance oils, but I'd love to know more about your method of keeping low water batter fluid.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 8, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> I'll post a pic of my first one. I misread the challenge and didn't realize we needed a mirror image, so I only poured a small batch in one layer.
> 
> I like how it turned out though! I did a second batch yesterday that I'm very happy with and I might do a third just because this is a really fun technique. Here's a couple of bars from try #1. Scented with Nurture Black Raspberry Vanilla




That's really lovely. 

You could if you wanted to continue to make your smaller batches just slice 1 or 2 bars in half to reveal the swirl and keep the other bars uncut


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 8, 2016)

Muskette said:


> Are you saying that low water would be better than high water for this technique? I'm so interested in this, because everything I've ever read said that if you want more fluid batter for swirling, use more water. Personally, I like to use 35% lye concentration and my batter always thickens up very quickly, despite using all the "tricks" to keep it fluid, such as soaping cool, using a whisk, etc.  I realize it could be my recipes or fragrance oils, but I'd love to know more about your method of keeping low water batter fluid.



You're fo must be 100% behaving. Yo can not go by the description. The descriptions will say behaves, but they mean in full water. Through trial and error, newbie and I have found the best behaving fos that work in low water. These particular fos not only slow trace, they can almost stall it. You can have an hr or 2 with emulsion only. It's a little known secret we are so happy to have stubled upon, and we love sharing what we've learned. Adding brown micas, TD IF mixed in water, and AC can speed trace back. Adding TD in water or extra water period, after sbing your low water batter to emulsion,  will cause a faster more rapid trace to develop in that extra water portion...much more rapid than in higher water you add TD/water to. I blend my TD in 1, maybe 2 tsp tops of water. Like less than a capful from the distilled gallon jug. It's so little it doesnt affect my trace much, and it's actually enough to dissolve the TD.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 8, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> That's really lovely.
> 
> You could if you wanted to continue to make your smaller batches just slice 1 or 2 bars in half to reveal the swirl and keep the other bars uncut



Yeah, I tried that with one, but I didn't like the inside as well as I liked the outside, and I didn't want to be cutting all my bars up. Solution: make more soap!


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep, low water (1.4:1 ratio of water to lye) is amazing when used with the right fragrance. You have to be certain to SB only to emulsion and not to trace. Even if you blend to mostly emulsed (a little bit of oil on the surface) and then separate and color, you will still be blending each color all the way. If you have that little bit of oil on the top and add minimal water mixed with TD, you can usually have it behave fine. If you blend all the way to trace, then separate and add TD, it tends not to work. I split early and color, then use a mini-blender (the famous Badger works great  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BROV02/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) to blend them to trace, which can seriously test your patience as I've had it stay completely fluid for two hours. I also think the colors stay sharper/more defined from each other. 

Some FO's that work:

BB's Champagne, Kumquat, Patchoulis, Amber, Orange Peel plus Amber, White TEa and Ginger, I think Blackberry Sage

Oregon Trails Mysore Sandalwood

Candle Science's Fruit Slices

WSP's Love Spell (most Love SPell's are slow to trace so you may be lucky with most suppliers), black raspberry vanilla
Neroli Shea blossom bb
Mysore sandalwood ot 
Probably but not certain lavender cedar bb 
Fresh snow bb
Lavender forest bb
Black vetyver coffee daystar 
Lychee red tea bb
Green Irish tweed ot
Milk sugar kisses daystar 
Blend of lavender 40/42, eucalyptus,patchouli and cedar eo's
Blend of rosemary, lavender, litsea, patchouli and cedarwood eo's
Blend of Ginger patchouli bb, Orange peel bb, and patchouli eo, leading me to believe they're all probably safe alone in low water
Blend of rosemary,cedarwood, and frankincense eo's
Blend of rosemary eo, cedarwood eo, mysore sandalwood fo OT, and juniper berry eo
Blend of juniper berry fo, vetyver fo bb, cedarwood eo 
Patchouli passion fb 
Lavender sage fb 
Cedarwood/juniper berry fo by fb 
Sultana, fb, I *think* may be a tad accelerated fo because I don't fully remember. Think started slow and then went fast at the sweet point.
BlackBerry sage bb 
Toffee sugar crunch daystar 
Blend cedarwood lavender 42/40 and 10xorange eo's 
Blend cedarwood, lavender 42/40, 10xorange and litsea, patchouli eo's 
Blend pomegranate black currant bb and velvet peppercorn mad oils leading me to believe they're both work fairly well alone 
Almond creme rustic escentuals 
Sweetgrass bb
Blend mysore sandalwood ot, velvet peppercorn MO, cedarwood eo and sweetgrass bb 
Blend pomegranate black currant bb and earl grey MO, leading me to believe they're both work alone well 
Silver mountain water ot


----------



## Muskette (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow, thank you newbie and lionprincess for this information! I'm fascinated by this... and I do have several of those behaving FOs, so I can try it out. And I'll add my little contribution, BB's Yuzu behaves nicely. It's the only FO that I've used in my low water soap that took a loooong time to trace. Thanks again!!


----------



## newbie (Feb 8, 2016)

I should add that LP tends to add her FO's just before pouring (hers is the more condensed list) and that gives you more leeway. I like to add my FO to the oils which means they are sitting there for much longer and a few of them may not work as well when added early. I'm thinking specifically of Lychee Red Tea which I think accelerates a little and may not work in the way I do it.

Patch FO's and EOs work as well.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Feb 8, 2016)

Can we still sign up for this??


----------



## Saponista (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes you can sweetbubbletreat


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Feb 8, 2016)

Please add me to the list...I'm on my phone and not sure how to do it. Thank you!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 8, 2016)

Other FOs for low water --

Blackberry vanilla, NG (Natures Garden)
Sweetgrass, NG
Green Tea, NG


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 8, 2016)

This wasn't supposed to be an imitation of a soap that I've already seen. But, it was still fun to do.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 8, 2016)

Well now. I can see that I am going to have to get a BUNCH more fo's.

DW is telling me that I need to put a "free soap" sign in the yard out by the road.:???:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll add two more, MOs Lavender Chamomile and NGs pink sugar. If I recall correctly AHRE Moscato also plays very nice.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm traveling a bunch this month so probably need to sit it out. But I must say the posts so far are great! 

I would think the trick in a spin swirl would be to hit -- and stay -- at light trace. I am thinking you need some cohesion between the batter colors so that they stay distinct rather than blurring with just emulsion (or blobbing with _too much_ trace).  I realize most people are over blending and getting _too thick_ of a trace, but there is also the issue of the wait associated with under-blending. I learned that (a couple times) while attempting zebras. So my question is, is there a way to blend past emulsion (and the long hands-off pause) to getting a nice light trace that is quicker to be cohesive, but stays in that state without progressing too quickly?


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 9, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my  way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 9, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Well now. I can see that I am going to have to get a BUNCH more fo's.
> 
> DW is telling me that I need to put a "free soap" sign in the yard out by the road.:???:




No Steve! Give them away as birthday or thank you presents - on the proviso that they give you good feedback. "It's soap" is not acceptable!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure how many of these I am going to try.  I calculated the batch size for my 9 bar slab, and to pour double thick it is a 1.3 Kg batch, and would be the biggest I have ever done!  And I am running low on some oil so it is almost time to put in an order with Soaper's Choice...  sigh.

The little BB slab I have just isn't tall enough to pour double thick and have decent sized bars after cutting in half.  

Sure I can just cut 1 in half - but what if the NEXT bar I would have cut would have an amazing winning design?  :crazy:  

So I might just have to limit myself to 2 tries...   CURSES!


----------



## mintle (Feb 9, 2016)

I made first batch and on the outside it was "meh", nothing too interesting. It was the largest amount of soap I have ever dealt with (2kg of soap, to fill into the brambleberry 9 slots slab mold with dividers- btw kchaystack do you have the same one?). I was not happy with the results - because of large amount of soap, I could not spin it too much.  So _of course _I made a second attempt (it is in the freezer now prior to unmoulding).

But I have just cut the first batch horizontally, just out of curiosity -  not really giving it too many chances to jump into the "nice" category. And to my suprise - I am not sure if this is my experience only? - these spin soaps after cutting horizontally are so much nicer! The different patterns on the inside I find just amazing! So please give your meh soaps a second chance !


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 9, 2016)

mintle said:


> But I have just cut the first batch horizontally, just out of curiosity -  not really giving it too many chances to jump into the "nice" category. And to my suprise - I am not sure if this is my experience only? - these spin soaps after cutting horizontally are so much nicer! The different patterns on the inside I find just amazing! So please give your meh soaps a second chance !




It's surprising the difference you get with the horizontal cut isn't it?!

The spin swirl definitely shines once it's cut


----------



## amd (Feb 9, 2016)

I did a regular batch (2lb oil) in my homemade slab mold. I just cut them regular size and then in half for the swirl. I figure I'll just sell them as a set.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 9, 2016)

Low water( Lye @38.5%) and sandalwood Patch with a touch of love spell.
I could have gone to the store while waiting for the trace to thicken. I wouldn't have believed it a couple of months ago.
Had a Sponge Bob rainbow moment when I spun the mold!
I took before and after pics of the spin just for proof.

The mold is 6" square and took 3.5 pounds of oil (1.15kg).


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2016)

mintle said:


> (2kg of soap, to fill into the brambleberry 9 slots slab mold with dividers- btw kchaystack do you have the same one?)



Yes - tho mine came from Heritage Workshop on Etsy, they supply wooden molds to BB tho.


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 9, 2016)

Too late to join the challenge?


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 9, 2016)

elmtree1748 said:


> Too late to join the challenge?



Too early for you elmtree.
There is a time and post requirement before you can enter the monthly challenge. It's all explained in the first post on this thread. I look forward to seeing what you do for next month's challenge.

Welcome to the forum! Pull up a jug of oil and a couple pounds of lye and stick around!


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2016)

Time is not the issue, but posts. You have to have joined the forum for a month (you have 10 months) and have 50 posts but alas, you have not been a talker, Elmtree! You must chat a bit more but you should have no problems joining next month, provided you have the big 5-0 or more beneath your name.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 10, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Low water( Lye @38.5%) and sandalwood Patch with a touch of love spell.
> I could have gone to the store while waiting for the trace to thicken. I wouldn't have believed it a couple of months ago.
> Had a Sponge Bob rainbow moment when I spun the mold!
> I took before and after pics of the spin just for proof.
> ...




I predict great things for this one! Swirl doesn't look over spun and you've got some great movement! Hopefully it's a keeper and we will see it very soon in the entry thread


----------



## elmtree1748 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok thanks. I've actually been a member for a couple years but when we bought our house I downloaded the app on my phone and used a different name cause I forgot my old stuff lol. No worries. Still looks fun tho


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Feb 10, 2016)

This looks like a lot of fun!  Other than the fact that I've never tried this technique... actually, I've never used a slab mold... Okay, I admit, I'm slightly intimidated, but I'm sure I'll get over it.  Hopefully I have enough time this month for several attempts, because I have a feeling I'm going to need them.

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my   way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat
23. QueenBeeSoap (What am I getting myself into?!  Better sign up before I talk myself out of it.)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 11, 2016)

I found time today to try out the challenge. I know that my trace was too thin and I got over mixing but, I've decided to join just in case it surprises me. 


1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat
23. QueenBeeSoap (What am I getting myself into?! Better sign up before I talk myself out of it.)
24. GalaxyMLP (I'm a fan of loaf molds and will try mine in a loaf!)


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 11, 2016)

elmtree1748 said:


> Ok thanks. I've actually been a member for a couple years but when we bought our house I downloaded the app on my phone and used a different name cause I forgot my old stuff lol. No worries. Still looks fun tho


If you can remember your other name you may already have enough posts...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 12, 2016)

My failed attempt scented with Green Irish Tweed. Was going to name it"Irish Greens" but have decided to go with "Blarney Stone" instead. Now it sounds like it was intentional. This was done in a loaf mold and I cut it horizontally. Trace was wayyyy too thin. It actually ended up taking 2 hours after I poured it to even be able to put it in the oven to CPOP it. It also leaked a little.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 12, 2016)

galaxy, I LOVE the name "Blarney Stone" for that - it suits it well!  Very beautiful.  Did you use low water or why did it take so long?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you, I really wanted a different outcome.

I used low water (beer+ water actually) (33%) and I brought it to emulsification by whisk instead of stick blender. That was the real difference. This is also a slow tracing FO. But, I've never seen it this slow, even without FOs and this recipe is 55% hard oils + 8% castor. I also mixed my colors in oil this time instead of water. I'm going to attempt again with this same method/recipe only with a different FO and color scheme.

ETA: you can see the stearin spots in this soap which I usually don't get in this recipe just because I had to leave it out at room temp for so long. The top was also softer than the bottom of the soap. I think it will be lovely after a cure.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 12, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> ETA: you can see the stearin spots in this soap which I usually don't get in this recipe just because I had to leave it out at room temp for so long. The top was also softer than the bottom of the soap. I think it will be lovely after a cure.



I really like the stearin spots in this one. It gives a granite-like look to the soap.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 12, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I attemted a spin for the challenge.
> All I got was mud... :sick:
> 
> My fault. I was expecting it to set up, but it took a while, and when I thought it was sturdy enough, I started the spin.
> ...



MSH, your experience sounds pretty much like mine. Way too thick to swirl, and I wasn't at all happy with how it looked after I cut it up. So I thought about it a while, and ended up shredding it and putting it in another batch. I just posted a pic in the photo gallery. Much happier with it now. I hope you're at least happy with yours when it's done, even if it's not swirled. But all is not lost, you can always use it another way.


----------



## amd (Feb 12, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> My failed attempt scented with Green Irish Tweed. Was going to name it"Irish Greens" but have decided to go with "Blarney Stone" instead. Now it sounds like it was intentional. This was done in a loaf mold and I cut it horizontally. Trace was wayyyy too thin. It actually ended up taking 2 hours after I poured it to even be able to put it in the oven to CPOP it. It also leaked a little.



Galaxy, how are you going to do the mirror image cuts using the loaf mold? I love how the soap turned out regardless!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 12, 2016)

These are technically mirror image cuts. It's a 9"x3.25"x2.25" mold. I cut the 9" length into 4, vertically, to give me 2.35" pieces and then I cut those pieces in half horizontally. I get the same amount of pieces when I cut the loaf mold in the traditional way. The picture I took are not the same cut. I'll take a picture of the mirror image pair when I get home! 

Sorry if I didn't explain that very well. I basically treat the loaf mold like its a slab mold in that regard. I just like using loaf molds better than my slab molds.


----------



## amd (Feb 12, 2016)

I figured there was a way you were cutting it that was different! My brain just wasnt wrapping around it by itself.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 13, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> MSH, your experience sounds pretty much like mine. Way too thick to swirl, and I wasn't at all happy with how it looked after I cut it up. So I thought about it a while, and ended up shredding it and putting it in another batch. I just posted a pic in the photo gallery. Much happier with it now. I hope you're at least happy with yours when it's done, even if it's not swirled. But all is not lost, you can always use it another way.



 I have done a looot of layering and playing with colors etc, but spin swirl, _that _is the first time I have done. I need to practice more. Way more...

I agree, all isn`t lost when things doesn`t turn out as planned. Probably why i love making soap...
Will check out your posts!


----------



## JuneP (Feb 13, 2016)

Don't know if I'll get my slab mold in time to participate in the challenge. I ordered it yesterday after I saw that the gal who makes them posted on my Etsy site that one was available several days before. Good thing I checked, because I thought she was going to email me when it was ready. Oh well, it is what it is. Even if I don't make it in time, I will do the technique once the mold arrives.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 13, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> If you use low water, feel free to post your fo choice (before soaping ), and let us tell you if we have used it, and whether or not it performs well, in low water.
> 
> We are all here to help!
> 
> Afterthought,  what fo did you use?



I am getting ready to use the following recipe for this challenge as The first attempt failed and I have a couple of questions before I make any big mistakes or end up with a hot mess on my hands.

40 percent Olive oil
40 Percent Lard
15 Percent Coconut oil
5 Percent Caster Oil
Lye water ratio at 1.4:1

so that breaks down to the following in the soap calc

Water 17.30 oz
Lye 12.36 oz
Coconut oil 13.5 oz
castor oil 4.5 oz
Olive Oil 36 oz
Lard 36 Oz

   Total Oil weight 90.0 Oz

 Fragrance oil will be Crafters choice Peony has anyone had any experience with this fragrance oil does it cause acceleration ?

Thanks in advance Todd


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 13, 2016)

My 1st attempt failed. Moved so fast, it became a plop and swear....


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 13, 2016)

Todd - your recipe looks like it should be slow to trace even with low water but not so sure about your choice of FO.  Some florals can be pretty speedy but I've never used that particular one so hopefully someone that has will comment.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 13, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> I am getting ready to use the following recipe for this challenge as The first attempt failed and I have a couple of questions before I make any big mistakes or end up with a hot mess on my hands.
> 
> 40 percent Olive oil
> 40 Percent Lard
> ...



Florals are notorious for A. Did you check out fragrance forum's spread sheet and the reviews on WSP? I have close to no WSP fos so, unfortunately, I have no idea if it A's. Sorry!


----------



## newbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Unless you've used that (Peony) already, I wouldn't chance it. In low water it would be exponentially worse if it's an accelerator, and it seems like most florals are (barring perhaps lavender.) Also, that's a pretty big batch. Do you need that much for your mold or is there a smaller mold you can do a smaller test batch in? If things don't go your way.....well, that's a lot of soap!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 13, 2016)

newbie said:


> Unless you've used that (Peony) already, I wouldn't chance it. In low water it would be exponentially worse if it's an accelerator, and it seems like most florals are (barring perhaps lavender.) Also, that's a pretty big batch. Do you need that much for your mold or is there a smaller mold you can do a smaller test batch in? If things don't go your way.....well, that's a lot of soap!



The batch is the size of my mold unfortunately I only have one slab mold and it is a biggie  I will steer away from the floral I will go with one I know wont accelerate. 

   Thanks for the help 

  Todd


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 13, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> I am getting ready to use the following recipe for this challenge as The first attempt failed and I have a couple of questions before I make any big mistakes or end up with a hot mess on my hands.
> 
> 40 percent Olive oil
> 40 Percent Lard
> ...



I used this exact recipe except at 30% lye concentration for two attempts at this challenge. It worked beautifully both times.  I let my lye water cool to about 80F and the oils were around 95F. Blended just emulsified, then hand stirred in my colors, then hand stirred FO. Had plenty of time to get it poured and spin. Good luck!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 13, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Thank you, I really wanted a different outcome.
> 
> I used low water (beer+ water actually) (33%) and I brought it to emulsification by whisk instead of stick blender. That was the real difference. This is also a slow tracing FO. But, I've never seen it this slow, even without FOs and this recipe is 55% hard oils + 8% castor. I also mixed my colors in oil this time instead of water. I'm going to attempt again with this same method/recipe only with a different FO and color scheme.
> 
> ETA: you can see the stearin spots in this soap which I usually don't get in this recipe just because I had to leave it out at room temp for so long. The top was also softer than the bottom of the soap. I think it will be lovely after a cure.




Galaxy, could those "Stearin spots" be prevented by mixing the hard and soft oils with a SB before you put the lye in?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 13, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Fragrance oil will be Crafters choice Peony has anyone had any experience with this fragrance oil does it cause acceleration ?
> 
> Thanks in advance Todd



I haven't, but if it behaves I'd love to know. Peony is one of the few florals I like.

ETA: Didn't see the end of the thread, and it looks like you aren't going to try it. I hope it works well for you in something other than your challenge attempt.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 13, 2016)

Yea after checking the crafter choice website I found that this fragrance is known. To seize and accelerate so I have researched  another one I had on hand and will use that one.

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 14, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Galaxy, could those "Stearin spots" be prevented by mixing the hard and soft oils with a SB before you put the lye in?




No, that's unlikely. It happened because I got a very slow cool down of my soap mixture and it was at a very thin trace. I'm pretty sure I actually did use my SB the mix the FO really well into the oils before adding the lye. 

To my understanding stearin spots happen because stearin (triglyceride of stearic fatty acids) has a high melt point and starts to "fall out" of the melted solution. That's what makes my palm oil a slurry and what gives Shea butter a grainy consistency if left out to melt and reharden on its own. 

I usually CPOP right away so I get full gel and the oils don't have a chance to solidify very much before reacting. I don't normally get these spots. But, I think even sticking the soap in the freezer may also prevent stearin spots because you are cooling the soap rapidly as opposed to slowly.


----------



## Serene (Feb 14, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my  way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat
23. QueenBeeSoap (What am I getting myself into?! Better sign up before I talk myself out of it.)
24. GalaxyMLP (I'm a fan of loaf molds and will try mine in a loaf!)              
25. Serene (Ok ok Newbie I am in !!! On third attempt but who cares?  I am just here for second breakfast anyway!)


Also for those of you who are not entering because you need a mold, here is what I have been using. 

JuneP, would you like one of these?  (Free)  I can get it to you in two days.   The Cigar box holds 2lbs of soap.  (This offer is for anyone entering the challenge that does not think their mold can get there on time.)

Sere

PS- while supplies last, although I have about 20+ of these in different styles and dimensions, but just in case.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Feb 14, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat
23. QueenBeeSoap (What am I getting myself into?! Better sign up before I talk myself out of it.)
24. GalaxyMLP (I'm a fan of loaf molds and will try mine in a loaf!) 
25. Serene (Ok ok Newbie I am in !!! On third attempt but who cares? I am just here for second breakfast anyway!)
26. LittleCrazyWolf (fashionably late)


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 14, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> No, that's unlikely. It happened because I got a very slow cool down of my soap mixture and it was at a very thin trace. I'm pretty sure I actually did use my SB the mix the FO really well into the oils before adding the lye.
> 
> .



Galaxy 
Thank you for that clear explanation. 
I am very grateful for it. 

PJ


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2016)

Finally, Serene! In truth, I was wondering just yesterday why you hadn't entered.

How many cigars do you smoke in a day???


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 14, 2016)

Just finished cleaning up after attempt #1 . . . no soap batter on the walls or ceiling yay!  Used my 1lb silicone mold so not sure how much movement I'll get.  I had to stop spinning when the colors around the top edge were starting to look muddy.  I'm excited to cut this puppy and since I used Mardi Gras colors I hope it will be like finding the baby in a king cake!  

But there were several things about this batch I've never tried before so not holding my breath.  This was my first spin swirl attempt as well as my first low water batch.  I used a slow tracing recipe but the low water really allowed more time to pour and play.  Big shout out to newbie for sharing some very well behaved BB Blackberry Sage FO . . . hopefully I'll do ya proud!


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh yeah! I'm sure you will do the Blackberry Sage justice, no doubt about it. Another convert to low water perhaps? It's amazing, isn't it?

PS. Don't forget to check for your cutting time. If you wait too long, it's like cutting a rock.


----------



## mintle (Feb 14, 2016)

My third attempt is in the oven, I really splashed the soap while spinning!
The second one failed because I didnt handle pastel colours properly - I suppose at least one colour should be more dramatic or maybe the pattern/lines thicker. We will see how does the third batch come out. I use larg slab mold for this challenge and for the first time in two years I have run out of lard supply! Hehe, I usually constantly have at least 0,6kg reservoir but not today!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 14, 2016)

What would be your guesstimate on unmolding and cutting with the recipe below?

40% lard
35% OO
20% CO
5% castor
also added 1tsp of sodium lactate and used a 40% lye concentration


----------



## mintle (Feb 14, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> What would be your guesstimate on unmolding and cutting with the recipe below?
> ....


This is the exact recipe I use!! with 2% sodium lactate per oils weight, so I am not sure about the spoon measurements. I force gel in the oven and unmold 24h after pouring, cut 24h after that or sooner.


----------



## Serene (Feb 14, 2016)

newbie said:


> Finally, Serene! In truth, I was wondering just yesterday why you hadn't entered.
> 
> How many cigars do you smoke in a day???



None.  I have them because I paint them and give them away as gifts.  They make great bead boxes and storage for my Polymer.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 14, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> What would be your guesstimate on unmolding and cutting with the recipe below?
> 
> 40% lard
> 35% OO
> ...



This is close to the recipe I used for the LW part in the December challenge. I CPOPed to force gel. On my first attempt I waited about 18-20 hours (I don't have my notebook in front of me) and it was way too long. Lots of bars shattered when cutting. 

Attempt #2, I waited closer to 10 hours and it was perfect.

ETA: I did not used Sodium Lactate


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2016)

With low water, though, it will set much much sooner. If you are gelling, you should cut it while it is still slightly warm. The gel is different- it doesn't get super translucent and vaseline-like. It will be soft and hot but not look like....gel. Keep checking it and as soon as it's not soft any longer (will probably feel pretty hard) but still slightly warm, unmold and cut. If it's hot, don't cut yet.  If you don't gel, check it at about 4 hours and push it with your finger to see how hard it is. You can usually unmold and cut in the 4-8 hour range with no gel. I wouldn't wait for tomorrow morning. 

Okay Serene. I thought if you were a connoisseur, I might be able to wing an intro to Arnold Schwartzenegger.  Dang.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 14, 2016)

Whew, thanks for the feedback BlackDog & newbie!  I was stressing that the sweet spot for unmolding and cutting would be sometime tomorrow while I'm stuck at the office.  I didn't force gel so hopefully will be able to slice it tonight before bed.  I am a little curious about how the sodium lactate addition will change things . . . probably didn't need it but it's just habit to include it.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 14, 2016)

One of my attempts I cut "early" and it was getting brittle on the edges. The last one (so far) I cut while it was still warm from the oven and it was perfect cutting. I was at 39% lye (1.6:1) and CPOP at 150.

Steve


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm so paranoid about missing the perfect window for unmolding that I can't stop checking on it.  Sure hope it's a keeper because it smells SO good (thanks again newbie)!  At the moment it's just barely warm and still feels soft on the bottom.  Definitely setting up but also soft around the top edges.  Should I expect the sides of my silicone mold to release as cleanly as usual?  I really don't want to enter the brittle zone if I can avoid it but don't want to mangle it unmolding either.


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2016)

They should release pretty cleanly. You mention it's warm, so you gelled, yes? If it's soft on the bottom, don't do it yet. The whole thing should feel firm. I suppose it's possible that it didn't gel all the way to the edges but then you will have to find that happy medium- if the very edges are slightly softer but the rest of it gelled, are you okay with beveling or trimming a touch if the edges get dinged? I like being able to unmold early but the price is if the gel didn't get to the edges and you can't wait for eight hours because the rest is all done.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I should be able to get mine. I ordered and paid for it Friday, and I imagine she will send it out on Monday. I'm in Oregon and she's in Washington, so it should get here about the same time yours would.

That is so generous of you to offer those for us who don't have a slab mold on hand. If I hear back from the gal that there will be a delay, I'll get back to you. 

I have a very thin silicone square baking pan that  I got at a charity shop a while back; but the silicone is very flimsy (very thin and very floppy!), so I've been afraid to use it for soap, particularly a swirl. It has a metal holder but if I use the holder, it looks like the soap bottom won't be flat. So, I'm holding out for the mold I ordered which also has a lid and the separators. It's going to be a close call on the timing, but I should know tomorrow if she's shipped it out. Thanks again for your most generous offer!




Serene said:


> 1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
> 2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
> 3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
> 4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
> ...


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 15, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> My failed attempt scented with Green Irish Tweed. Was going to name it"Irish Greens" but have decided to go with "Blarney Stone" instead. Now it sounds like it was intentional. This was done in a loaf mold and I cut it horizontally. Trace was wayyyy too thin. It actually ended up taking 2 hours after I poured it to even be able to put it in the oven to CPOP it. It also leaked a little.
> 
> View attachment 19397
> View attachment 19399


I love the way it though!!! Looks rustic & perfect colors/ pattern for a masculine Patchouli/ blend!


----------



## JuneP (Feb 15, 2016)

Could you tell me the inside measurement of that mold? I wrote the gal and she only referred me to the listing which only gives the outside measurements. i want to find out how many oz of oils I need so I can figure the recipe and have it ready. 

It looks like I won't get the mold in time for the challenge. I ordered it Friday and now she says she's out of town and won't be shipping till later this week. If I knew that ahead of time I would have ordered the Bramble Berry one. Oh well it is what it is. At least if I can get the inside measurement I can prep some liner paper and have my recipe figured out and my oils weighed and ready to go.

Thanks for any help!

June



kchaystack said:


> My 9 bar came from Heritage Workshop on etsy - but they do not have one listed at the moment. Maybe you can contact them and see if they have one.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WorkshopHeritage
> 
> ...


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 15, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Could you tell me the inside measurement of that mold? I wrote the gal and she only referred me to the listing which only gives the outside measurements. i want to find out how many oz of oils I need so I can figure the recipe and have it ready.
> 
> It looks like I won't get the mold in time for the challenge. I ordered it Friday and now she says she's out of town and won't be shipping till later this week. If I knew that ahead of time I would have ordered the Bramble Berry one. Oh well it is what it is. At least if I can get the inside measurement I can prep some liner paper and have my recipe figured out and my oils weighed and ready to go.
> 
> ...




My mold used 1330g of oils - so about 47 oz  That gives you 2 inch bars that you can cut in half.  if you go half you can get 1in bars that when cut in half will give you guest sized bar.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks so very much. The maker emails me with the inner measurements, so between that and your help, I can get the paper liner ready and redo my recipe for that amount of oil.




kchaystack said:


> My mold used 1330g of oils - so about 47 oz  That gives you 2 inch bars that you can cut in half.  if you go half you can get 1in bars that when cut in half will give you guest sized bar.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 15, 2016)

Just had another try with my 1 lb molds.  This time i think things were too thin.  Sigh.  We will see what happens when i cut tomorrow.  If nothing else i can go one more time


----------



## amd (Feb 16, 2016)

Has the entry thread been posted yet? The rules say 2/15/16 but I haven't seen it yet.

Eta: I found it! It was further down than I expected in my mobile feed.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been reading this thread closely and will enjoy looking at all the pictures in the Official Entry thread. I took a bye this month, but I'm hoping to participate again!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm hoping to get one done before the end date, but my dad is in hospital so things are very stressful at the moment.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just wanted to apologize. I had every intention of signing up. Made a practice soap and had an issue with lotion. Took a while to fix that and my practice bombed. Now i have between the two 24 soaps and couldn't bring myself to attempt another spin. 
 Love everyone's entries so far!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 16, 2016)

I just attempted another spin. This one was at a much better trace. Hopefully it cuts well!


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 17, 2016)

Just attempted my second spin, even though I used low water, usual recipe and a FO I have used with out issues before I ended up with massive acceleration. So I plopped everything in the mold, smooshed it around and grumbled at it a bit. Guess I'll be entering my first attempt after all


----------



## bodybym (Feb 18, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. Body by M - time to get back on the soap making bandwagon


----------



## Sea Breeze (Feb 18, 2016)

Makes me wish I had a slab mold. I've done a layered version in my regular mold. One solid layer and I did a black and white spin then layered another color...it was cool looking.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Post a pic, Sea breeze! I'd love to see it. I'm sure others would too.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 19, 2016)

I just use a plastic box seabreeze, lined with a layer of freezer paper or sometimes a plastic bag. I have a massive slab mould, but it's just too big for personal use soaps. I'd be drowning in bars.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

My 9 bar slab mold yesterday afternoon and I'm making soap this morning - just waiting for my somewhat over heated oils to cool down. I just may make the deadline - i hope! LOL


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 19, 2016)

Final attempt is going down tonight!  I made my lye water and lined my mold last night so I'm itching to get home (dang job gets in the way of my soaping!)


----------



## Saponista (Feb 19, 2016)

I just had my first attempt and what will have to be my challenge entry. I'm quite pleased with it. I swirled until the top was a little bit muddied in the hope of getting a nicer internal swirl. Will cut tomorrow, fingers crossed it looks ok!


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

Disaster to report. First time experiencing soap on a stick and first time using Lavender EO in a soap. If it could go wrong it did! LOL

I just plopped the pudding batter in the mold, in the order that I would pour it for a spin swirl; but no amount of shaking and turning would move that mass of thick batter, so I just took a spatula and made a spiral swirl  would  in the mold. I made a somewhat decent top, put on some glitter and put my dividers in, and it wrapped in a towel till tomorrow morning.

The other thing I did differently was to lower my lye concentration to 30 instead of 29. I didn't think I over mixed. I was going just for emulsification, but I had a weird color distortion from my over head light  that made it look like it wasn't  emulsified. Once I suspect that, I turned the bowl and sure enough, it was the lighting that created a shadow of a different color.

 I thought I'd be OK since the soap was pourable; but by the time I barely started mixing my colors, it had turned to pudding. Oh well, lesson learned. I should have had my under cabinets lights on, for starters.  

I find it hard to believe that changing the Lye Concentration to 30 from 29 would make that much of a difference. 

 Do EO's trace faster? I'd sure like to know what happened. My recipe was the same (48% hard oils), same additives, room temperature oils and lye solution, etc. 

I might try this again with a small box that I'll make with foam core board and use a slow tracing, well behaved FO. One consolation - the top of the soap looks pretty good! LOL


----------



## Saponista (Feb 19, 2016)

I've never had a problem with lavender speeding trace. I think it must have been something else.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 19, 2016)

I am very familiar with normally well behaved scents suddenly going rogue.  Same thing happened to my first swirl.  

Lavender is not usually an accelerator.  But spicy EOs can be.  Clove for example.  

I am sure it will be great soap - just like mine!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm going to try this again after the challenge is over when I have a proper mold (which will take me building it)


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

I just searched the forum and found an old message on Lavender, and one person Carolyn Z, reported that she has a Lavender that speeds up trace so much that she can't use it for colors..

I used a Lavender 40-42 a bit more than half and then made up the difference with a lavender FO, Maybe the combination was the culprit.



Saponista said:


> I've never had a problem with lavender speeding trace. I think it must have been something else.


----------



## Becky_Gadmer (Feb 19, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> My failed attempt scented with Green Irish Tweed. Was going to name it"Irish Greens" but have decided to go with "Blarney Stone" instead. Now it sounds like it was intentional. This was done in a loaf mold and I cut it horizontally. Trace was wayyyy too thin. It actually ended up taking 2 hours after I poured it to even be able to put it in the oven to CPOP it. It also leaked a little.
> 
> I love Green Irish Tweed! I made a batch recently that I mixed it with Peppercorn FO in a 2:1 ratio, and it is so nice! The batch is 4 weeks old, and the the blend has held up without fading.
> 
> I was really excited to try the Peppercorn when I ordered it, but when it arrived and I sniffed the bottle it made me frown...something was just...off to me. It may do great once poured on it's own too, I just haven't yet.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 19, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I just searched the forum and found an old message on Lavender, and one person Carolyn Z, reported that she has a Lavender that speeds up trace so much that she can't use it for colors..
> 
> I used a Lavender 40-42 a bit more than half and then made up the difference with a lavender FO, Maybe the combination was the culprit.



June, I would suspect the lavender FO. It may have had some other florals blended into it. I often use Lavender 40/42, from various vendors, and don't have a problem with acceleration.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 19, 2016)

I suspect the FO too June, many floral fragrance oils are a nightmare for speeding trace.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.  The next time I do a lavender soap it will only be with the Lavender 40-42 only. I liked it OOB much better than the Lavender FO; but I didn't have enough of the 40-42 for the 48 oz oil batch. Lesson learned. 




dibbles said:


> June, I would suspect the lavender FO. It may have had some other florals blended into it. I often use Lavender 40/42, from various vendors, and don't have a problem with acceleration.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for your input. I  figured it might be that, will definitely not use that lavender FO again unless I just want to make a one color soap. I will definitely stick with the 40-42.



Saponista said:


> I suspect the FO too June, many floral fragrance oils are a nightmare for speeding trace.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 19, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Thanks for your input. I  figured it might be that, will definitely not use that lavender FO again unless I just want to make a one color soap. I will definitely stick with the 40-42.



I am now curious who the lavender fo vendor was...


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

I made my attempt today. I've been sick for the last couple of weeks and figured today was my last chance. I decided to use my 3" round mold just to see if the spin swirl would work and only used two colors since I didn't want to muddy things up too much. I have no idea how this will turn out since it's such a deep mold. Keeping my fingers crossed that it isn't hideous. I did see the top swirling as I spun the mold so we'll see.

I'm going to love this soap even if it is butt ugly because it smells so beautiful. I finally got to use some of the patchouli EO that I've been saving and I blended it with some sandalwood FO, cedarwood EO, and bergamot EO.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

Steve, the Lavender FO was Crafters Choice and the Lavender 40/42 EO blend was Bramble Berry. I'm assuming the Crafter Choice was the problem since other who use the Lavender 40/42 have not reported any problems.



lionprincess00 said:


> I am now curious who the lavender fo vendor was...


----------



## JuneP (Feb 19, 2016)

The lavender FO was from Crafters Choice. I use about 2/3 of that and 1/2 of the Lavender 40/42 from Bramble Berry.But I suspect the FO was the culprit.



lionprincess00 said:


> I am now curious who the lavender fo vendor was...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 19, 2016)

I havent posted my actual challenge soap yet but, it was made with lavender EO and I've never had a problem with lavender EO in soap. I use bulgarian lavender and french lavender. Never had a problem. I would bet on it being the FO for sure.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 20, 2016)

Note to self:
Do not use the Lavender FO from CC for swirls.

I too have been using an EO 40/42 lately with no A even when mixed with Bergamont. Smells wonderful!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 20, 2016)

Mintle, I'm a bit obsessed with your soap. The colors are like a fantastic Mad Men print that Peggy would wear in the last couple of seasons.


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 20, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Mintle, I'm a bit obsessed with your soap. The colors are like a fantastic Mad Men print that Peggy would wear in the last couple of seasons.



Yasssss


----------



## Saponista (Feb 20, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/saponista/videos/564625667049309/

I thought people might be interested in seeing me spin my soap. I stuck a lazy susan on top of a bucket as my mould had a rimmed base so it wouldn't spin without some extra height. 

I filled the mould with a drop swirl and swirled it around a bit with a skewer before I started to spin. 

I only had one go this month as my dad is seriously ill in hospital so my mind has been on other things.

All the entries so far are brilliant, I had forgotten what a fantastic technique this is and I will definitely be trying it again soon!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm also lusting over mintle's soap colors . . . I want to wear them!  Also love the feline photobombing and how the kitties appear to be inspecting the soap.  Is anyone else seeing some crazy images in the bars far left on the bottom row?


----------



## mintle (Feb 20, 2016)

thank you for all your kind words! I think this is the first time ever I have managed to obtain navy colour (and not green or violetish blue). 
about the the things hidden in these patterns... well I can't help it, all I see is boobs !


----------



## KristaY (Feb 20, 2016)

Things are looking great over in the entry thread! Everyone has done some great work, boobs and all, lol. I wish I'd had time to give it try but I knew this month was going to crazy for me. Hopefully March will give me some breathing (aka, soaping) room. I can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 20, 2016)

One of the entry criteria was two colours. Does that mean white base and another colour or white base and two more colours?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 20, 2016)

Ooo, I just noticed that. Did I mess up? I can delete my entry. I did use TD to whiten the white part but is that "two colors"? I think I made a mistake.


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2016)

White is definitely a color! So white and purple is good. I suppose the only thing that would not have worked is if you did a high and low water with just one color, same color in both water amounts.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, good. That's exactly what I was thinking. Thank you so much for clearing that up!!


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 21, 2016)

Could some help me sign up? I haven't been able to figure out how to sign up and where the entry pictures are. Thanks


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 21, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ok, good. That's exactly what I was thinking. Thank you so much for clearing that up!!




I never can work out if white is a colour or not. 
Your soap is beautiful!


----------



## mintle (Feb 21, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Could some help me sign up? I haven't been able to figure out how to sign up and where the entry pictures are. Thanks



Hello LisaAnne! we sign in this thread, browse back a couple of pages and there is a list od participants, you just copy paste the list in a new post and add your name as the last one . and you are in! 
and the thread for submitting the photos is here: 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58607


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 21, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ooo, I just noticed that. Did I mess up? I can delete my entry. I did use TD to whiten the white part but is that "two colors"? I think I made a mistake.




White and purple is completely fine 

Tbh honest I probably didn't need to put that in the rules did I? Can't really achieve a spin swirl with 1 colour anyway!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 21, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)

2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)

3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)

4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)

5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)

6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)

7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)

8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 

9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)

10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)

11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)

12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?

13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)

14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)

15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)

16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)

17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)

18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)

19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)

20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)

21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)

22. Body by M - time to get back on the soap making bandwagon
23. LisaAnne


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 21, 2016)

I posted my entry already, so I'll post another batch here - this was my second try. I like it fine; just liked the colors in the entry soap better. This one is scented with BB Crisp Anjou Pear. I *love* this fragrance. Super fresh!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful soap and I love the colors, BlackDog! Great job!!!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm having trouble deciding on attempt #2 or 3 for my entry soap. I'll post up in the next day or two. Just need to sit down with Jan at the big computer and let her decide.

Nice having a DW that'll help like that!

The ones posted up so far are really nice! I'll post mine anyway.:neutral:


----------



## dibbles (Feb 21, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I'm having trouble deciding on attempt #2 or 3 for my entry soap. I'll post up in the next day or two. Just need to sit down with Jan at the big computer and let her decide.
> 
> Nice having a DW that'll help like that!
> 
> The ones posted up so far are really nice! I'll post mine anyway.:neutral:



Nice to have a hard decision!


----------



## newbie (Feb 21, 2016)

I found this from Shieh Design Studios. Instead of doing the jerky swirl, she took her entire mold and circled it on the countertop to get a little bit of a different spin. When I did my dowel-in-the-corner spin, the results was somewhat similar. Love the thinking outside the box!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 21, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I'm having trouble deciding on attempt #2 or 3 for my entry soap. I'll post up in the next day or two. Just need to sit down with Jan at the big computer and let her decide.
> 
> Nice having a DW that'll help like that!
> 
> The ones posted up so far are really nice! I'll post mine anyway.:neutral:




Don't forget you have to enter by the end of tomorrow!


----------



## JuneP (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, i have an entry - just posted it  a few minutes ago. The whole house smells of lavender mixed with Nag Champa, because yesterday I made 12 bars of Nag Champa in my wave molds. I do love soaping and all those lovely aromas throughout the house. I'm not even going to put away my soaping things. I just have to decide my next soap. 
I'm thinking mango papaya FO, or Egyptian Musk which  smells like a guy scent, or Amber which I love as well. I want to used this 9 bar slab mold again. This time I'll oil it. It took forever and great effort to get those soaps out! I'll also line the mold even though it has a silicone liner. It was the hard silicone liner that gave me the most problem. I finally relented and used the thinnest, large, sharpest knife I have to remove it. Don't want to go through that again!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh man yet another month has gone by and i find myself not having any attempts made    **** busy life.....


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's the one we decided was just not quite enough contrast. But it's a nice Easter soap.
 Somehow I always get the feeling I should have gone the other way once I make the post .:-?

Steve


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 21, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Here's the one we decided was just not quite enough contrast. But it's a nice Easter soap.
> Somehow I always get the feeling I should have gone the other way once I make the post .:-?
> 
> Steve



Steve those are gorgeous!  Really soft and pretty!


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 22, 2016)

Here are my failed attempts 
Everyone's entries look grand. Makes a newbie like me feel pretty out of her depth (but it's all about giving it a shot right?)


----------



## Rowan (Feb 22, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> 1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
> 
> 2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowan (Feb 22, 2016)

I just wanted to say a great big thankyou Sonya for the challenge. It was such fun, I'm definetely going to practice this again. I've definitely got a lot to learn, particularly about pouring. I also used a rectangular mould and found I couldn't get a circular swirl, just an elongated swirl. It wouldn't go round the corner or round the bend or maybe that's just me!  Some of the cut bars look scarily like gynae scans but I'm sure one looks like a cat. I absolutely love everyone's entries on the challenge thread. Mintle, your colours and swirl are really gorgeous!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, great entries, people, so many cool patterns and colors to look at! *thumbs up* 
This was (also) a really cool challenge.


----------



## mintle (Feb 22, 2016)

It is lovely that you like my soaps! It was a lucky pour  
And I must confess I cannot cut soaps straight, I just have a mold with dividers!

These are my two batches number 2 and 3 that I did not submit. 

No 2 - I wanted soft shades instead of colour blast from the batch No 1, but the lines became too undefined. I see many strange sea creatures there. 

No 3 - I just _need_ to use _at least some_ additives from time to time and couldn't stop myself - I put a lot of tussiah silk and my batch accelerated a bit . I see a fish here and on the right something much too feminine...

Thank you for organising this challenge!  a great adventure indeed.


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2016)

I see so many very feminine things in butterfly presentations that I almost can't look at them anymore!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 22, 2016)

mintle said:


> I see a fish here and on the right something much too feminine...



HaHaHa. Oh Mintle, you are funny.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 22, 2016)

Haha, oh, thats funny! Thats one of the most obvious "feminine" ones I've seen in a while.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 23, 2016)

Sweet Bubble Treats
You need to put your name on the entry list on this thread. I can't do it from my phone.

Your entry was great - not everyone likes bright colours and not everyone enters so kudos to you . [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
I am not sure that you cut your bars horizontally through the mold to showcase your swirls. I think you might have done vertical cuts?


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 23, 2016)

1. traderbren - (am I really first? Can I plant an earworm? Cuz this challenge will spin me right round baby, right round)
2. MySoapyHeart (Never done this, I don`thave the right mold. Sure, sign me up!)
3. Misschief (wasn't going to...nope, nope... oh, what the heck!)
4. McGraysoldtowngifts (Insert witty comment here)
5. KCHaystack (Time to take my new mold out for another spin)
6. dibbles (I'll give it a whirl. Yes, I said that.)
7. doriettefarm (here's hoping I don't end up with soap all over the walls & ceiling, wheee!)
8. Judiraz ( I can use color, right? Thank Goodness!) 
9. BlackDog (yay! no more black soap!)
10. Steve85569 ( not going to put myself through that this month! On my way back from the shop with fresh built mold - may as well....)
11. Snappyllama (sweet, I love spin swirls!)
12. AMD - what could possibly go wrong?
13. Crispysoap (first challenge and first slab mold......what was I thinking!)
14. TheDragonGirl (Good excuse to build that slab mold I really want)
15. Mrs Spaceship (This should be easy enough...right...right??)
16.JuneP (hope I can get one of those molds/dividers so I can do this!)
17. mintle (will definitely wear two sets of protective glasses for this crazy spinning one)
18. navigator9 (Finally getting off my lazy, retired butt.....I'm in!)
19. Saponista (Better go and dust off the lazy Susan from the loft - I can see this getting messy!)
20. Dillsandwitch ( Its been a while since I have made any soap. No better excuse to get back on the wagon)
21. songwind (Life keeps ambushing me before I can finish my entry, but I'm trying again.)
22. SweetBubbleTreat
23. QueenBeeSoap (What am I getting myself into?! Better sign up before I talk myself out of it.)
24. GalaxyMLP (I'm a fan of loaf molds and will try mine in a loaf!) 
25. Serene (Ok ok Newbie I am in !!! On third attempt but who cares? I am just here for second breakfast anyway!)
26. LittleCrazyWolf (fashionably late)
27. Body by M
28. LisaAnne
29. Rowan

reposting the sign up list as we lost some people after Body by M signed up on page 19.

SweetBubbleTreat was signed up on page 13 Penelopejane


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 23, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Sweet Bubble Treats
> You need to put your name on the entry list on this thread. I can't do it from my phone.
> 
> Your entry was great - not everyone likes bright colours and not everyone enters so kudos to you . [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> I am not sure that you cut your bars horizontally through the mold to showcase your swirls. I think you might have done vertical cuts?



Hi Penelopejane - I'm not sure I agree regarding the cut of SweetBubbleTreat's soap - I feel from looking at it that it has been cut horizontally as the swirls are consistant with how I would expect a spin swirl to look.I am going to allow it in the voting.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 23, 2016)

Everyone's soaps look lovely! Sorry, I missed this challenge - had unexpected crazy happen on my last day I could try for it.


----------



## traderbren (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the voting was harder than the actual challenge. So hard to only choose 3!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 23, 2016)

I always ask my BF for help when voting. He chose very different ones than I did this time. Usually he picks the same ones as I do. We compromised between the 3. I like asking him because as a non-soaper I feel he has a less biased opinion/doesnt know the forum. He just goes "oh, I like that one, the colors are different" or "that ones neat, it looks really cool". He give me a more rounded perspective!


----------



## BlackDog (Feb 23, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I always ask my BF for help when voting. He chose very different ones than I did this time. Usually he picks the same ones as I do. We compromised between the 3. I like asking him because as a non-soaper I feel he has a less biased opinion/doesnt know the forum. He just goes "oh, I like that one, the colors are different" or "that ones neat, it looks really cool". He give me a more rounded perspective!



That sounds fun, I should ask hub for his opinion next time!


----------



## amd (Feb 23, 2016)

My eight year old voted for me this time. Should I be offended that she didn't pick my soap?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 23, 2016)

Voted. I went to vote 3 times, and couldn't decide. Each time I went on the voting thread, I thought I had it figured out. Then checked and unchecked boxes until I had to stop and regroup. Tough choice this time - but then it always seems to be that way. Fantastic entries!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice soaps guys!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 24, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Hi Penelopejane - I'm not sure I agree regarding the cut of SweetBubbleTreat's soap - I feel from looking at it that it has been cut horizontally as the swirls are consistant with how I would expect a spin swirl to look.I am going to allow it in the voting.



Oh, I am so sorry Sonya, I wasn't thinking of not allowing it at all.  

Sweet Bubble Treat was just saying she didn't like the way her soap looked and I thought it might look a bit swirlier if cut the other way.   You are no doubt right.  I was trying to cheer Sweet Bubble Treat up.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 24, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Oh, I am so sorry Sonya, I wasn't thinking of not allowing it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Bubble Treat was just saying she didn't like the way her soap looked and I thought it might look a bit swirlier if cut the other way.   You are no doubt right.  I was trying to cheer Sweet Bubble Treat up.




Ok no worries. Sorry if I misunderstood your intention


----------



## Saponista (Feb 24, 2016)

Am I being stupid? I can't see the voting link. I skipped back a few pages but I just can't see it???


----------



## mintle (Feb 24, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Am I being stupid? I can't see the voting link. I skipped back a few pages but I just can't see it???


Saponista, I think it was posted separately: 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58749


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had DW vote for me just because.
We were both looking at the same monitor and she would say go back to...

This was not an easy choice. Lots of good ( lovely ) entries again this month!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you guys. I really appreciate trying to cheer me up. I did however cut the soap bars horizontally. That's how I got the mirror image that people were talking about.  I just didn't like the colors or pattern they made. It looked a bit too earthy to me without much definition.  My pics did make them look brighter than in person tho.  Thank you for hosting this challenge for us.  I think maybe more practice and a better mold than my old square Tupperware dish will work better next time. Anyone have a suggestion for a mold that's 2 inches deep with individual dividers?  I think that would work way better.  Thank you again for allowing me to stay in the voting.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 26, 2016)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> Thank you guys. I really appreciate trying to cheer me up. I did however cut the soap bars horizontally. That's how I got the mirror image that people were talking about.  I just didn't like the colors or pattern they made. It looked a bit too earthy to me without much definition.



SweetBubbleTreat, 

So sorry I  suggested you cut it a different way.  I was thinking it might be more swirly another way rather than questioning whether you had followed the rules. 

I think you did a really good job and kudos to you for submitting an entry.  
I took one look and thought I didn't even have the fortitude to attempt the challenge. Colours are so difficult for me, that combined with a slow trace, just sent me screaming in the other direction!


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 29, 2016)

And the results are in!!!

Runaway 1st place goes to Mintle!!

2nd Judiraz

And a very close 3rd goes to LisaAnne

Congrats to the winners and thanks to everyone that took part


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you very much. I sure didn't see that coming. Too kind


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats to the winners, very well done guys.


----------



## mintle (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you! I feel like Leonardo and want to talk for 15 minutes and spread greetings, congratulations and thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 29, 2016)

Grats everyone (I'm really really sorry I got overrun last week and forgot all about voting)


----------



## Saponista (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners, well deserved! As always there were so many beautiful entries. Well done to everyone who participated.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners, you did an amazing job. Beautiful soaps.


----------



## Judiraz (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks so much. I really liked is challenge. I appreciate the votes. I'm so glad Mintle won. Her soap was gorgeous!!!

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations! Those were gorgeous soaps!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners. You all made beautiful soaps and the win was well deserved. 

I enjoyed giving another new (to me) technique a try, and again learned along the way. Thank you Sonya for another fun challenge. Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners. This was an awesomely challenging challenge.  So excited to see the next one!!!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 29, 2016)

For those that want to go right to the entry link, it's here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58607&highlight=Entry+Thread

Huge congrats to the winners!

Mintle, I don't think your adorable kitties were shocked you didn't bevel the bars. I think think they were in awe of your spin talents! Very beautiful work and well deserved 1st place!

Judiraz, the soft pastel color palatte you chose was perfect for spring. The pink, blue and yellow make me long for the spring flowers to pop out and bloom. Beautiful soap!

LisaAnne, "Starry Night" by Van Gogh is a perfect name! I love the bars with the dark tops and lighter bottoms but it's so cool that each one has it's own personality. Great work!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 29, 2016)

Hats off to mintle and her feline quality assurance team for the win this month!  I thought everyone did a great job and it was so nice to play with color after the Jan black & white challenge.  I can't wait to see what the March challenge will be . . . who's hosting?


----------



## newbie (Feb 29, 2016)

Galaxy is doing next month's challenge. Then it's LionPrincess in April and me in May.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to all, most especially the winners!
I am a bit suspicious that Mintle is using cat hair in her soaps for that extra "something"!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners! This challenge was my first attempt (the two I did) at a spin swirl. I don't think I ever would've done it had it not been for this challenge. I really loved seeing everyone's results and interpretations. I'm tucking this technique away for the future for sure! A big thank you to Sonya for hosting. 


Yes. I will be hosting March's challenge. It will be up by 10 am CST tomorrow. I've got the post written out and the video uploaded but I want to wait till it is actually March 1st to post.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations to all our winners for their beautiful entries!


----------



## crispysoap (Feb 29, 2016)

Well done everyone! I had a blast  can't wait for the next challenge.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 1, 2016)

Nicely done, everyone! Although I sat this one out, it was an education to follow all of your trials and tribulations and a pleasure to see the results.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners! Loved seeing everyone's spins this month!!


----------



## BlackDog (Mar 1, 2016)

Way to go! Love those soaps. It's so fun to see everyone's color combos.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice job everyone!  Congrats to the winners and everyone who stretched for the challenge.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners and to all those who tried and posted soap pictures. Fantastic effort on a tough challenge!


----------



## marlajune (Mar 3, 2016)

*I want to see the Spin Soaps!*

Where does one go to view all the entries for the soap challenge? Thanks!


----------



## newbie (Mar 3, 2016)

There is always a separate thread for the entries but it's likely buried by now.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58607&highlight=Entry+Thread


----------

